# Telia Packet Loss



## splitice (Jun 20, 2016)

Heads Up.


To anyone noticing issues connecting / PL between US and Europe. We are currently seeing issues with Telia (most notably between London and NY, although some other links look affected too). Its been going on for about a half hour.


This looks something like this in a MTR:


```
My traceroute  [v0.85]
***.monitor.x3b.org (0.0.0.0)                          Mon Jun 20 08:48:56 2016
Resolver: Received error response 2. (server failure)er of fields   quit
                                       Packets               Pings
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 104.236.128.***                   0.0%     8    0.3   0.4   0.2   1.4   0.0
 2. 198.199.99.241                    0.0%     8    0.2   0.5   0.2   2.3   0.7
 3. sjo-b21-link.telia.net            0.0%     8    2.2   2.2   2.0   2.6   0.0
 4. nyk-bb2-link.telia.net            0.0%     8   75.1  80.2  75.1 108.6  11.7
 5. ???
 6. ldn-b1-link.telia.net            83.3%     7  226.9 226.9 226.9 226.9   0.0
...
```


I hope this helps.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 20, 2016)

Intermittent packet loss 14:15-15:00-- CEST.  Appears to be resolved now.


This was the second time in the past few days that Telia had a problem in New York.  They blamed Friday's problems on a software bug.


https://status.online.net/index.php?do=details&task_id=611&project=3&status=&perpage=50&order=id&sort=desc


Friday, 17 June 2016, 08:51 GMT 



first impressions show that Paris<->New-York over Telia was down and redirected to Frankfurt which did not handle the load, waiting on their confirmation though
traffic is back to normal now




 




Friday, 17 June 2016, 09:35 GMT 



Telia answered:
This issue was caused by a major incident we saw in our network in New York as we saw a spike of high packet loss in our backbone network there after a configuration change caused by a software bug.


----------

